# Chief of the Defence Staff to Recognize Distinguished Service



## Nfld Sapper (1 Dec 2008)

Media Advisory
Chief of the Defence Staff to Recognize Distinguished Service
MA-08.027 - December 1, 2008

OTTAWA – General Walt Natynczyk, the Chief of the Defence Staff (CDS), will present 58 Mention in Dispatches insignias, nine CDS Commendations, and a Canadian Forces (CF) Medallion for Distinguished Service, during a ceremony at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Valcartier, Quebec tomorrow. In addition to 26 recipients from the Valcartier area, recipients will be coming from across Canada.  

The Mention in Dispatches is a national honour created to recognize valiant conduct, devotion to duty or other distinguished service for specific achievements that have brought honor to the Canadian Forces and to Canada. Recipients are entitled to wear a bronze oak leaf on the appropriate campaign or service medal ribbon. 

A list of the Mention in Dispatches recipients can be found at the following link:
http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=5528   

The CDS Commendation recognizes deeds or activities of a CF member beyond the demands of normal duty.  The CF Medallion for Distinguished Service is the highest honour bestowed upon civilians for service of a rare and exceptionally high standard, which greatly benefits the CF.

Details of the award ceremony are as follows:

WHEN:  Tuesday, December 2, 2008  
WHERE: CFB Valcartier, Quebec City 
TIME: 7 p.m.
NOTE: Media are asked to arrive at the front gate at 6:15 p.m.

Since this ceremony pertains to protocol, access will be denied to latecomers.

Some recipients will be available for interviews after the ceremony. 

-30-

NOTE TO EDITORS/NEWS DIRECTORS: 
Media interested in attending are asked to confirm no later than noon, December 2, by calling Capt Lyne Poirier, CFB Valcartier public affairs officer, at 418-844-5000, ext. 5880, or by pager at (418) 260-2548.

Please see http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhr-ddhr/ for more information on all the honours and awards pertinent to the CF.


Governor General announces 58 Mentions in Dispatches
October 21, 2008


OTTAWA – Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, announced today the names of 58 individuals mentioned in dispatches for specific achievements that have brought honour to the Canadian Forces and to Canada.

The Mention in Dispatches is a national honour created to recognize members of the Canadian Forces on active service and other individuals working with or in conjunction with the Canadian Forces for valiant conduct, devotion to duty or other distinguished service. Recipients are entitled to wear a bronze oak leaf on the appropriate campaign or service medal ribbon.

Mentioned in Dispatches:

Private John Matt Andersen
 Belleville and Sarnia, Ont.

Captain Isabelle Marie-Ève Bégin
 Belleville, Ont. and Saint-Jérôme, Que.

Sergeant Jos Jean Éric Bergeron
 Belleville, Ont. and Jonquière, Que.

Corporal Philippe Berthiaume
 Belleville, Ont. and St-Charles-Borromée, Que.

Master Corporal Marie Sylvie Annie Bilodeau
 Belleville, Ont. and Lac-Mégantic, Que.

Private David Blier
 Belleville, Ont. and Rimouski, Que.

Corporal Guillaume Boulay
 Belleville, Ont. and Gaspé, Que.

Private Michael Charlish
 Edmonton, Alta. and Saanichton, B.C.

Warrant Officer Robert Joseph Clarke, C.D.
 Belleville, Ont. and Middleton, N.S.

Captain Robert Colbourne, M.S.M., C.D.
 Belleville and Mattawa, Ont.

Master Corporal Russell Wayne Coughlin, C.D.
 Oromocto, N.B.

Leading Seaman Bruce Michael Crews
 Kingston, Ont.

Warrant Officer Joseph Lois Henri Dany De Chantal, C.D.
 Belleville, Ont. and Jonquière, Que.

Corporal Daniel Joseph Dulong, C.D.
 Belleville and Pembroke, Ont.

Master Corporal Shain Roy Dusenbury
 Edmonton, Alta. and Prince George, B.C.

Corporal Jean-François Filion
 Belleville, Ont. and Montréal, Que.

Master Corporal Timothy Wayne Fletcher, C.D.
 Shilo and McCreary, Man.

Master Corporal Joseph Daniel François Flibotte
 Belleville, Ont. and Montréal, Que.

Sergeant Michael Girard, C.D.
 Belleville, Ont. and Chicoutimi, Que.

Warrant Officer Guevens Guimont, C.D.
 Belleville, Ont. and Québec, Que.

Captain Jonathan Hewson Hamilton
 Oromocto, N.B. and Peterborough, Ont.

Corporal Christopher Henderson
 Belleville, Ont. and Dartmouth, N.S.

Warrant Officer Darren John Hessell, C.D.
 Saskatoon, Sask.

Corporal Jason Hoekstra
 Edmonton, Alta. and Welland Port, Ont.

Sergeant Vaughan Ingram (Posthumous)
 Edmonton, Alta.

Captain Ryan Edward Jurkowski, C.D.
 Edmonton, Alta.

Corporal Stephen James Myers Keeble, C.D.
 Petawawa, Ont. and Ayers Cliff, Que.

Warrant Officer André Lamarre, C.D.
 Belleville, Ont. and Amqui, Que.

Captain Marc-André Langelier
 Belleville, Ont. and Québec, Que.

Sergeant David L’Heureux, C.D.
 Belleville, Ont. and Montréal, Que.

Captain Mark James Lubiniecki
 Edmonton, Alta. and Yorkton, Sask.

Corporal Nicolae Toma Lupu
 Kingston, Ont.

Private Michael Richard Stephen MacWhirter
 Oromocto, N.B.

Captain Blair McNaught
 Belleville and Cobourg, Ont.

Master Corporal Christopher Michael Misztal
 Kingston, Ont.

Captain Joseph Julien Daniel Morin
 Belleville, Ont. and Chicoutimi, Que.

Master Corporal Matthew Parsons
 Edmonton, Alta.

Corporal Benjamin Joel Peach
 Oromocto and Charters Settlement, N.B.

Captain Trevor Joseph Pellerine, C.D.
 Shilo, Man. and Middleton, N.S.

Master Corporal Cécil David Plamondon
 Belleville, Ont. and Fort McMurray, N.B.

Master Corporal Daryl Edward Presley
 Ottawa, Ont.

Master Corporal Tracy Wavell Price
 Oromocto, N.B.

Corporal Christopher Jonathan Reid (Posthumous)
 Edmonton, Alta.

Lieutenant Benjamin Richard
 Québec, Que.

Major Robert Tennant Ritchie, C.D.
 Edmonton, Alta. and Ottawa, Ont.

Captain Danis Rouleau, C.D.
 Belleville, Ont. and Québec, Que.

Warrant Officer Joseph André Daniel Royer, C.D.
 Belleville and Alliston, Ont.

Major Harjit Sajjan, C.D.
 Vancouver, B.C.

Sergeant Scott Lee Schall, C.D.
 Belleville, Ont. and Medicine Hat, Alta.

Captain Mark Andrew Sheppard
 Oromocto, N.B. and Corner Brook, N.L.

Private Alex Shulaev
 Shilo, Man.

Master Corporal Kelly Godfrey Smith
 Edmonton, Alta. and Dawson Creek, B.C.

Master Corporal Mark William Soper
 Oromocto, N.B.

Private Randy Lee Volpatti
 Edmonton, Alta. and Enderby, B.C.

Captain Michael Craig Volstad, C.D.
 Edmonton, Alta.

Master Corporal Jeffrey E. Walsh 
 Edmonton, Alta. and Bav Bull, N.L.

Corporal Jonathan Francis Williams
 Oromocto, N.B. and St. John's, N. L.

Master Corporal Christopher William John Woodhouse, C.D.
 Edmonton, Alta. and Sardis, B.C.



-30-

Media information

Rideau Hall Press Office 
Marie-Paule Thorn
613-993-2569  
www.gg.ca 
http://www.citizenvoices.gg.ca   
 Media Liaison Office 
Department of National Defence
613-996-2353 or 613‑996‑2354


----------



## twistedcables (2 Dec 2008)

First this: 

Then this :cheers:


----------

